# Installation ohne Konsole (Hetzner)

## bfrackie

Hallo,

jemand nen Tipp für mich, wie ich ohne Rescue-Konsole Gentoo installieren kann? 

Bart

----------

## steveb

was für eine rescue konsole meinst du?

----------

## bfrackie

Meine Gentoo-Kiste läuft bei 1und1. Ich kann dort mit einer rescue-Konsole booten, d.h. ich komme per SSH auf einen Server und kann meine Festplatte mounten. Das macht die Installation natürlich einfach, einfach partitionieren, mounten, installieren und booten. 

Bart

----------

## AFisch

Frag mal nach bei Hetzner. Vieleicht sind sie ja schon soweit mit dem Gentoo Image. Das ist bei dennen nähmlich vor zwei Monaten schon in Planung gewesen.

Gruß AFisch

----------

## steveb

okay... ich sehe. hetzner sollte mir ein begriff sein. ist es aber nicht. bin schweizer und kenne die hezner nicht. anyway....

----------

## sirro

 *Inte [1] wrote:*   

> Kleiner Tipp: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php
> 
> Suchergebnisse von "rootserver gentoo":
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=208153
> ...

 

Da sollte garantiert was dabei sein, so oft wie das Thema schon hier war  :Wink: 

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214408

----------

## bfrackie

ne, denn ich habe ja, wie gesagt, keine Rescue-Console.

Nur 1&1 und Strato haben eine, da ist es supereasy.

----------

## sirro

 *bfrackie wrote:*   

> ne, denn ich habe ja, wie gesagt, keine Rescue-Console.
> 
> Nur 1&1 und Strato haben eine, da ist es supereasy.

 

Sicher, dass du die Threads alle mal angeguckt hast? Unter [1] gibt es zum Beispiel eine Hilfestellung ohne die Konsole!

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197037

----------

## bfrackie

nein, hatte ich nicht...   :Embarassed: 

das ist ne gute Ansatzidee, ich hoffe nur, ich kann das bestehende System verkleinern, aber das sollte ja mit ext3 kein Problem sein.

Vielen Dank dafür.

Bart

----------

## _GeG_

Eine aktuelle Anmerkung, hetzner hat jetzt einen Netboot (rescue system genannt), mit dem man super easy gentoo installieren kann, genau nach gentoo Handbuch.

Aber Achtung, vor dem abschließenden Reboot unbedingt 

emerge apicd und rc-update add apicd default und /etc/init.d/apicd start machen, sonst bleibt er beim reboot hängen.

----------

## bfrackie

danke für den hinweis. ist immer noch aktuell  :Smile: 

----------

